# help needed please



## ashia67 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ive put this in the introduction, oops, think its in the wrong place. I am trying to take care of my daughters 2 lion heads and I just cant cope with it. I struggle to even get into the pen, I cant bend too good because of my back and legs and im worried sick about them. I know they are healthy and they have good food etc but they are not getting the attention that they need. My daughter is ill at the moment and just cant take care of them, she finds it really upsetting and does feel guilty so she knows that they need a better home than we can offer them. can anyone please help me? We live in the north east of england. All i want is a loving forever home for these 2 girls, nothing else matters, so if anyone can point me in the right direction I would be so grateful.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

please call your nearest animal rescue or rspca who should if they have space be able to take them off you, and rehome them to someone who has the time, space and ability to look after them correctly. 

Rabbits who arnt handled and checked over daily can easily develop over grown claws and teeth aswell as fly strike, all potentially fatal.


----------



## ashia67 (Dec 26, 2009)

They are checked over daily and are in excellent health and sadly our rspca centers are full to bursting, I wouldnt dream of asking them over the xmas period, I reckon there wll be enough abandoned pets in there already. Both rabbits are taken care of but I need to find some one who has the time and dedication for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Try going through the rabbit rehome site.

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

You can search the nearest small rescue to you, and they can possibly assist you. Theres also a forum.


----------



## ashia67 (Dec 26, 2009)

thank you will have a look now, thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

I may be able to take them I have sent u a pm x jade x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Is the illness your daughter has long term? Could another relative possibly help looking after them till she is better? I'm sorry to hear your struggling it seems such a shame to rehome them if you love them this much but just need that extra bit of help to give them more attention. Do you have a secure garden that they could run loose in so you could sit on a garden chair to still spend the time with them and interact? Since they are a pair human interaction isn't as important as it would be to an only bun so as long as you can spend an hour or two a day with them so they don't become people shy they won't become lonely or nervous. 

Just a few idea's I don't know the full situation so its hard to think of anything more helpful.


----------



## ashia67 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you all for the posts, ive pmd you back jade. Sadly I dont have a large family so I dont have any one else I could ask for help with them. we dont have a back garden just a back yard so the 2 girls have the top end near the house were they run free and climb ontop of the blooming cage which is a 2 storey apex thing, god knows how one of them gets ontop of that but she does. I am very much into parrots and I have 4 of them, 3 of which are rescues and i know how important it is for stimulation, natural foraging that kind of thing. I have 5 discs out in my back so you can imagine how hard it is for me to get down to them for cuddles and play etc. My daughter has been poorly for a few months now and the dr said it just takes time for the body to get into balance, she has been very depressed with it too and sleeps a lot, even her school has had to compensate for her to start later in the day. She is very upset about the whole situation but neither of us can see any other option, she and I love them very much but its not about our feelings, we just want what is best for them both. I hope it makes a little more sense to everyone and why its so important to find the best home I can for them both.


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

I have nothing really to add, I just wanted to say I hope it gets sorted. You're obviously a great bunny mummy.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I hope they are neutered. You dont want them falling into the hands of irresponsible breeders.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

It won't let me pm u back u nee to delete some of ur inbox before I can, 
but yes It will be once all my breed show stock go if I take them, I would do it asap but with not having the space untill they go and also with one of my bunnies still with babies I can't do much at min. But I'll let u know more in a pm x


----------



## ashia67 (Dec 26, 2009)

No nonnie they are not neutered as my daughter had big plans for them and did want to breed them. This is what frightens me even with loving responsible breeders, is it a good life for them? Forgive my ignorance but im worried about them and I just want what is best and what happens to them after they are no longer used for breeding.


----------



## ashia67 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ive emptied my inbox now jade thanks.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

ashia67 said:


> No nonnie they are not neutered as my daughter had big plans for them and did want to breed them. This is what frightens me even with loving responsible breeders, is it a good life for them? Forgive my ignorance but im worried about them and I just want what is best and what happens to them after they are no longer used for breeding.


If you are worried then get the backing of a rescue, have them neutered and rehomed as nothing more than pets.

Where did you daughter get the buns from? Is their "pedigree" known?


----------



## ashia67 (Dec 26, 2009)

We got them from a breeder in durham and I dont have any paperwork or anything for them but we seen them a few times as they were growing up so we did see the mother and father who was bombing around the garden at the time. She was only a small breeder which I liked and everything was immaculate with lots of toys and a fantastic play area. I just thought a rabbit forum would be a good place to find rabbit lovers. As ive mentioned ive rescued 3 parrots and I belong to various forums, of course that doesnt gaurentee that a person is a true animal lover because they belong to a forum but I think this is the best chance they have. I may go and visit our local rspca center on tuesday and see if they home check etc. Im grateful for all the advice.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

ashia67 said:


> We got them from a breeder in durham and I dont have any paperwork or anything for them but we seen them a few times as they were growing up so we did see the mother and father who was bombing around the garden at the time. She was only a small breeder which I liked and everything was immaculate with lots of toys and a fantastic play area. I just thought a rabbit forum would be a good place to find rabbit lovers. As ive mentioned ive rescued 3 parrots and I belong to various forums, of course that doesnt gaurentee that a person is a true animal lover because they belong to a forum but I think this is the best chance they have. I may go and visit our local rspca center on tuesday and see if they home check etc. Im grateful for all the advice.


If you can afford to have them neutered first, i would do so. then you know that whoever takes them on doesnt have breeding in mind, but companionship and true pet ownership.

Have you tried a rabbit specific forum?

This one is great Rabbits United Forum - Powered by vBulletin and there are LOADS of private rescues on there that can offer you advice and support.


----------



## ashia67 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks ever so much Nonnie, I think the neutering road is one im going down after xmas and then I can know in my heart that they wont be used for breeding. If the rabbit world is anything like the parrot world then there are enough unwanted rabbits out there without breeding anymore. Thanks to the wonderful peeps on here ive got a lot of help and ideas and for that im truly grateful.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

ashia67 said:


> Thanks ever so much Nonnie, I think the neutering road is one im going down after xmas and then I can know in my heart that they wont be used for breeding. If the rabbit world is anything like the parrot world then there are enough unwanted rabbits out there without breeding anymore. Thanks to the wonderful peeps on here ive got a lot of help and ideas and for that im truly grateful.


I'm really glad you sound like a nice peron that wants the best for the buns. You can put a special appeal on the Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre forum or if you pm me the details of the buns and want my email to send me pics i can do it for you x


----------



## ashia67 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks crofty, im getting my daughter to send some pics to my email for me so I can forward them to you, ive only got a video of when they were babies on here. Thanks for all the help and kind words.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

ashia67 said:


> Thanks crofty, im getting my daughter to send some pics to my email for me so I can forward them to you, ive only got a video of when they were babies on here. Thanks for all the help and kind words.


I will pm you my email address and am only to happy to help find them a home for you. Are they vaccinated do you know? I'll need to know roughly where you are, age of the buns and if you can briefly describe personality that may help  and how urgently you need to home them, whether you'd be happy if a rescue could help and take them.


----------



## ashia67 (Dec 26, 2009)

I would just like to say what a lovely bunch of rabbit owners you all are. Ive explained to crofty that today whilst my daughter and I were brushing and trimming the 2 girls, my daughter started talking about ways that we could work together to try and keep these two in our home as we both love them very much. So we are giving ourselvelves a 3 months trial. I will be doing the brushing, cuddling and health checks and el will do the general cleaning of the cage and pen. I dont mind making the vege and fruits for them every day as I make a fresh batch for my parrots every morning so a little extra wont make any difference to me. I just hope that it works out and our bunnies continue to thrive, im still going to get them both neutered. Are bunnies like dogs were neutering is concerned? Does it give them a longer life and save them from certain cancers? I will get some pics up as soon as el transfers them to me. Thank you all again x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Glad to hear your keeping them would be such a shame for them to be rehomed when you sound like very loving people. Yes neutering is good to do, it stops females getting cancer (80% unspayed females get cancer) and calm the hormones down in both sexes. I do push for neutering rabbits for their health and to prevent accidental litters. Daisy my little Netherland dwarf was spayed when I took over her ownership from someone who got bored and wanted rid of her, she was spayed the day I got her and I was in on the op monitoring the aneasthetic, the vet operating told me she had early signs of cancer in her uterus so in a way it was a blessing in disguise that her previous owner didn't want her anymore so she could be saved. She was only four when I took her on and had no signs of illness, to think if her previous owner had kept her she may never have been spayed and could have died with in months. She's now living happily without any problems.


----------



## ashia67 (Dec 26, 2009)

Crikey, now if thats not fate I dont know what is. I will have a chat with our vet after the new year. I do feel like a huge weight has been lifted I really do. They didnt ask to be brought here so its up to us to give them a great life.


----------

